# Guardian Asset Management



## DomagaDev302 (Jul 16, 2018)

I received an email from the person below yesterday. I have never heard of these folks. If I could get some feedback or even just a thumbs up or thumbs down to if they are ok to work with. I just want to be paid for the work I do.

"Brianna Heiland
Guardian Asset Management
2021 Hartel Street Levittown Pa 19057"

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

DomagaDev302 said:


> I received an email from the person below yesterday. I have never heard of these folks. If I could get some feedback or even just a thumbs up or thumbs down to if they are ok to work with. I just want to be paid for the work I do.
> 
> "Brianna Heiland
> Guardian Asset Management
> ...



They go to work for a national then sub it to you. Guardian is mostly the old guard from AMS. When the business model broke them at AMS they started Guardian. Same business model and eventually it will be the same result.


----------



## DomagaDev302 (Jul 16, 2018)

I see, well I have no desire to work for subcontractors of a national but which companies are the actual Nationals. I think the following are: Spectrum, Assurant, Sentinel, MCS, MSI, A2Z, US Best, Five Brothers, Cyprexx and Safeguard. I don't know any others, shoot maybe I'm wrong about one of these. 

Thank you for the help, it is appreciated!


----------



## PPNWPA (Jul 23, 2018)

*Another National*

Singlesource Property in Pittsburgh is a good national as well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPNWPA said:


> Singlesource Property in Pittsburgh is a good national as well.



There is absolutely nothing good about single source.


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> There is absolutely nothing good about single source.


I am in WVA and have had a totally different experience. The volume is low but the quality is high without many demands or issues compared to others.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SingleSource is going from bad to worse as of 8/1/2018. This from them today - the link to their pricing did not work for me, but I'll make an educated guess that their prices aren't going up:


_To our Preservation Partners,

SingleSource is updating its preservation service pricing in an effort to standardize pricing across all clients and for your benefit. By providing clear and consistent pricing you can hopefully complete more work services more quickly, with less cumbersome bids needed.

__ The pricing and turn time expectations are effective *August 1, 2018*._
_
_
_
 _


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cpropertysolutions said:


> I am in WVA and have had a totally different experience. The volume is low but the quality is high without many demands or issues compared to others.



We must define things differently? What are you getting for a winterization? What are the pic and paperwork requirements?


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We must define things differently? What are you getting for a winterization? What are the pic and paperwork requirements?


Obviously no one pays what is needed for a winteriztion and I have openly complained about this and some of the other industry pricing issues.

We do not get much volume but every bid for debris they have asked for has eventually been approved and at $50 per. Also any bids for other services in which they have asked for have all been approved without any of the normal haggling like we get from others. And the few lawns that we maintain for them are all priced much higher than any one else.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

cpropertysolutions said:


> . . .every bid for debris they have asked for has eventually been approved and at $50 per. Also any bids for other services in which they have asked for have all been approved without any of the normal haggling like we get from others. And the few lawns that we maintain for them are all priced much higher than any one else.


How much of a discount percentage are they keeping out of their approvals?


----------



## cpropertysolutions (Nov 29, 2017)

PropPresPro said:


> How much of a discount percentage are they keeping out of their approvals?


25 like everyone else.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

cpropertysolutions said:


> 25 like everyone else.


 Like everyone else?
I've been in this business since 2007 - I have never let a client keep 25% of my bid approvals. I have reluctantly agreed to a 10% discount with a couple of high volume clients over the years - No one has that kind of volume anymore though.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Like everyone else?
> I've been in this business since 2007 - I have never let a client keep 25% of my bid approvals. I have reluctantly agreed to a 10% discount with a couple of high volume clients over the years - No one has that kind of volume anymore though.



We no longer do any discount. If they tack something on top on their end that is on them. As long as I get what I bid I don't care. It's hard to get these newer guys to understand they don't have to do this dance.


----------



## MAXTCEE (Mar 30, 2017)

DomagaDev302 said:


> I see, well I have no desire to work for subcontractors of a national but which companies are the actual Nationals. I think the following are: Spectrum, Assurant, Sentinel, MCS, MSI, A2Z, US Best, Five Brothers, Cyprexx and Safeguard. I don't know any others, shoot maybe I'm wrong about one of these.
> 
> Thank you for the help, it is appreciated!


 out of all these nationals its safe to say most are dying or if not dead already


----------



## NEWS77 (Dec 13, 2019)

HUD Fraud Department,

I am highly Disappointed in how Guardian Asset Management also known as AMS & Asserio using the same address on file won the HUD Contract to perform work on homes in The State of New Jersey. I and other contractors has been treated not fair and has been getting the same results as before. This company is doing poor service to the properties and getting paid for work never completed. We made numerous of attempts to send pictures and results showing that the work is not getting completed and the response is it was completed on time. This is the exact reason why BLM lost the contract. The same contractors working with BLM are working with Guardian Asset Management. There is no QC team to check out the vendors work but they are more concern on ripping off HUD for work never completed. Same employees work at Guardian is the same employees that work for AMS and Assreo. This company lost the Fannie Mae contract for the same issues and for stealing money for work never completed. We are honest contractors and never seen companies like Guardian Asset Management get away from stealing money from the Government.

We are requesting a Full Investigation on the properties that Guardian Asset Management are servicing. Debris still in properties, properties never been winterized. properties never been cleaned. after numerous of Routines reports that states the contractor never followed threw with the job he was paid for. Guardian never sent a QC tech or the contractor back to check the status of that property. Guardian is more concern on Timely instead of Performance. The contractors at Guardian Asset Management has not been verified threw Aspen Grove.

We are sending this information To HUD, Governor, and the NEWS. How can the Government allow a company called Guardian Asset Management to steal from them. I can support numerous of pictures and Routines reports from Vendors and Realitors. I am hoping that a inspector will go to every property that Guardian is servicing and see the conditions. The Realtors are also complaining and are willing to sign petition for the stop work and seize at Guardian Asset Management. These properties are looking horrible....... 

$30 Million Dollars per month HUD Pays this company to service properties and Guardian Asset Management get by with stealing. Why our Government not interested to see what they are paying for. Our Tax money going to companies like this to make them rich and then they are gone. A recorded conversation with a field tech stated they are hoping that the property sells before HUD comes out to inspect the properties. Cooper City West and Asons did a better job and they got Rid Of the contractors that was getting over. 

Guardian has destroyed families and good contractors that worked with HUD for years. The market has changed and when will HUD find a good service provider to maintain the homes owned by the government. I am hoping that with this email sent to thousands of Government Officials this will be taken seriously and they will send a Representative from HUD to all the properties in New Jersey that Guardian Asset Management is servicing and the other areas as of NY,CT,NJ, etc

TO: HUD, 

It hurts to see that people and small contractors are loosing there jobs with companies like Guardian Asset Management. Families are loosing their housing and Guardian Asset Management can give bonuses to employees for on time work performed and not on work completed correctly and the Owner of this company can feed his family BY STEALING FROM Our Government. It is really sad. I beg HUD TO PLEASE GO IMMEDIATELY TO SEE WHAT YOU ARE PAYING FOR.




Thank You
Dan Steawart
Local News 77


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

NEWS77 said:


> HUD Fraud Department, . .
> 
> Thank You
> Dan Steawart
> Local News 77


God's speed Dan!


----------



## philly apple (Feb 24, 2015)

guaradian is sub of nationals. singlesource r also a sub (i know they get some from safeguard), and their pricing was good but they reduced their pricing and it is barely making money, and they use offsite company ( i think in india) to review the vendors work, and those guys don't get or understand the pics, so u have to constantly call them and explain the guys here in US, and they go "ooohh, ok" and they approve the work. and i told them if they drop the prices again then i'm out with singlesource.
it is hard to make money with nationals, they drop prices when costs go up, and they know that but since there are so many new guys what to get in they take advantage of the situation till the new guys learn the hard lesson.
i heard of a company something called Nest or Nest something, and they pay good, but i can't find them anywhere.


----------

